# How long does an 18 hole motocaddy Lithium battery last!!!!



## turkish (Aug 23, 2016)

I know you will all be saying duh 18 holes but like an idiot I have forgot to charge mine after it's 1st use (not used to this electric trolley malarky yet) and have a 9 hole lesson today- will it last? Don't fancy humphing it round the course if not :-/

It's a Motocaddy M3 pro Lithium..... I played 17 holes the other day which took 3.5 hours and walked in... the battery should be 'fresh' as it's 1st use- could I get another 9 holes out of it?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2016)

turkish said:



			I know you will all be saying duh 18 holes but like an idiot I have forgot to charge mine after it's 1st use (not used to this electric trolley malarky yet) and have a 9 hole lesson today- will it last? Don't fancy humphing it round the course if not :-/

It's a Motocaddy M3 pro Lithium..... I played 17 holes the other day which took 3.5 hours and walked in... the battery should be 'fresh' as it's 1st use- could I get another 9 holes out of it?
		
Click to expand...

I get about 24/26 holes out of mine (same model) but that's in one go, i would imagine you would get less if its been left for a day or so.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I get about 24/26 holes out of mine.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but your course is short, flat and featureless Pat.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 23, 2016)

I managed 36 holes with my Motocaddy Lithium battery, which is about 5 years old now.
I'm not aware that it's anything other than the standard battery (ie not a 36 hole battery), it certainly has no branding to say otherwise.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2016)

JamesR said:



			I managed 36 holes with my Motocaddy Lithium battery, which is about 5 years old now.
I'm not aware that it's anything other than the standard battery (ie not a 36 hole battery), it certainly has no branding to say otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Mine says 18s on it


----------



## turkish (Aug 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I get about 24/26 holes out of mine (same model) but that's in one go, i would imagine you would get less if its been left for a day or so.
		
Click to expand...

So probably touch no go whether I make it or not? hmmm think i'll give it a miss our 9th is pretty far from clubhouse


----------



## Region3 (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm surprised the pro doesn't use a buggy for playing lessons. No real cost to him and he gets back a little earlier.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2016)

turkish said:



			So probably touch no go whether I make it or not? hmmm think i'll give it a miss our 9th is pretty far from clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

no way you can just plug it in for 10 mins. will make a difference.

When I played 36 hole comps i get the pro shop to give the battery a charge while having lunch, always got me round the 2nd round no probs.

As R3 says, most pro's will take a buggy for a course lesson, saves them time more than anything and not wasting valuable lesson time walking.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Mine says 18s on it
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a look tonight what's written on it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2016)

turkish said:



			I know you will all be saying duh 18 holes but like an idiot I have forgot to charge mine after it's 1st use (not used to this electric trolley malarky yet) and have a 9 hole lesson today- will it last? Don't fancy humphing it round the course if not :-/

It's a Motocaddy M3 pro Lithium..... I played 17 holes the other day which took 3.5 hours and walked in... the battery should be 'fresh' as it's 1st use- could I get another 9 holes out of it?
		
Click to expand...

I always put my battery on the passenger seat after a round, never in the boot its too easy to forget it there.
 I had to push mine for 13 holes round Cawder GC after it cut out, so it should be no problem for a young buck like you. :thup:


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 23, 2016)

Will depend on course, conditions, weight of bag/gear and how it is used.

It should also be recharged straight away.

Surprising you didn't get round to it as from the responses to various threads on batteries absolutely no one ever ever fails to put it on charge immediately they get home!


----------



## turkish (Aug 23, 2016)

It was amateur hour on my part wasn't used to charging then meant to do it last night... Lesson learned.

Thankfully you guys were correct were out in a buggy


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 23, 2016)

turkish said:



			It was amateur hour on my part wasn't used to charging then meant to do it last night... Lesson learned.

Thankfully you guys were correct were out in a buggy
		
Click to expand...

I apologise for the quip but couldn't resist - whenever there's a battery thread there's a unilateral 'never in 5 years have I ever etc etc etc...

We all do it - occasionally, and in moderation, any sins against the perfect battery management and storage gods won't be a total disaster.

I'm sure you will enjoy the trolley once you are used to it - coming from a clicgear I took time to stop it where it wouldn't roll away (having been used to a brake)


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 23, 2016)

turkish said:



			I know you will all be saying duh 18 holes but like an idiot I have forgot to charge mine after it's 1st use (not used to this electric trolley malarky yet) and *have a 9 hole lesson today*- will it last? Don't fancy humphing it round the course if not :-/

It's a Motocaddy M3 pro Lithium..... I played 17 holes the other day which took 3.5 hours and walked in... the battery should be 'fresh' as it's 1st use- could I get another 9 holes out of it?
		
Click to expand...

Taking the Renex Trophy seriously I see :funk:utt:


----------

